# Nice one George Lucas.



## albionism (May 14, 2012)

Having had his plans for a new film studio scuppered by rich neighbours,
Lucas decided instead to build homes for low income folk on the land he owns.
In your back yard, fuckers.
http://www.movies.com/movie-news/george-lucas-grady-ranch/7883


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2012)

Even though that story made me smile I still feel cheated.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

He has altered the terms of his property arrangements. Pray he does not alter them further


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

han bought one first


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

His nieghbours were mistaken*, his property rights are quite operational

*about a great many things


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

he has literally built a beggars canyon


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

try the veal


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

these houses will become wretched hives of scum and villainy


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

It's as if a thousand of his nieghbours voices cried out....alright fuck this do your own star wars jokes.

a cigar to the man who shoehorns in a bobba fett gag


----------



## treefrog (May 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> It's as if a thousand of his nieghbours voices cried out....alright fuck this do your own star wars jokes.
> 
> a cigar to the man who shoehorns in a bobba fett gag


 I love you dotcommunist


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2012)

For his ally is the Marin Community Foundation, and a powerful ally it is...


----------



## Macabre (May 14, 2012)

TBH, I can see were the neighbours are coming from. If I lived in a quiet, leafy area I wouldn't want a huge, fuck-off studio being built next to me for several years. Housing will at least add to the community.


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2012)

Look at the size of that thing.


----------



## Reno (May 14, 2012)

Macabre said:


> TBH, I can see were the neighbours are coming from. If I lived in a quiet, leafy area I wouldn't want a huge, fuck-off studio being built next to me for several years. Housing will at least add to the community.


 

Someone isn't getting the joke.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> Someone isn't getting the joke.



Do, or do not


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2012)

Macabre said:


> TBH, I can see were the neighbours are coming from. If I lived in a quiet, leafy area I wouldn't want a huge, fuck-off studio being built next to me for several years. Housing will at least add to the community.


 
They live in 'Lucas Valley'


----------



## Macabre (May 14, 2012)

I get the joke that GL has largely been an ass hole for the past decade but the Valley isn't named after him.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Lucas Valley was part of_San Pedro Santa Margarita y las Gallinas_grant,a parcel of 21,678.69 acres (8,773.05 ha) awarded to Timothy Murphy on February 14, 1844. John Lucas inherited the Santa Margarita rancho (which included Lucas Valley) in 1853.In 1978, film directorGeorge Lucasbegan acquiring land in the area for hisSkywalker Ranch. However, Lucas Valley Road was named after the 19th-century rancher, who was not related to George Lucas.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2012)

The most important fact here is that it may just scupper his plans for any future films, if he was planning to make them in his own backyard studio.

The world would be a better place if Lucas was killed by as falling lighting rig the second the edit for Star Wars IV was in the can.


----------



## Reno (May 14, 2012)

Macabre said:


> I get the joke that GL has largely been an ass hole for the past decade but the Valley isn't named after him.


 
That's not the joke, that's a coincidence. Lucas is well aware that the valley isn't named after him.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

Will he extend the right to dagobuy to these new tenants?

spreading it thin now...


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2012)

albionism said:


> Having had his plans for a new film studio scuppered by rich neighbours,
> Lucas decided instead to build homes for low income folk on the land he owns.
> In your back yard, fuckers.
> http://www.movies.com/movie-news/george-lucas-grady-ranch/7883


 
still does not make up for the star wars prequels

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> still does not make up for the star wars prequels
> 
> *shakes fist at sky*


 
i'm still piossed about the decline and fall of lucas arts games


----------



## Stigmata (May 14, 2012)

Building all these new houses will ruin the valley. From a certain point of view.


----------



## Macabre (May 14, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's not the joke, that's a coincidence. Lucas is well aware that the valley isn't named after him.


I'm fully aware GL's revenge is the joke. The Octagon said "They live in 'Lucas Valley' " as if the name was the joke. I was just pointing out that I don't blame the residents for telling Georgie boy to fuck off as the tone of this thread and the article is painting them out to be unreasonable.


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> It's as if a thousand of his nieghbours voices cried out....alright fuck this do your own star wars jokes.
> 
> a cigar to the man who shoehorns in a bobba fett gag


 
At the grand opening there will be funfair rides, a bring & buy sale & a cake stall. This will be called the Boba Fete.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2012)

a worthy attempt. I was trying to think of a popular Scout activity combined with a destiny. A rich vein of humour to be mined right there


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2012)

starfish said:


> At the grand opening there will be funfair rides, a bring & buy sale & a cake stall. This will be called the Boba Fete.


Robert Altman was supposed to be cutting the ribbon but Lucas decided he'd become overrefined and ineffectual. 'Bob Effete' he called him.










Jesus Christ *punches self in balls*


----------



## youngian (May 14, 2012)

If I had made as much money from so many crimes against cinema as George Lucas I'd also seek redemeption.


----------



## discokermit (May 14, 2012)

the man punishes his neighbours by moving in poor people out of spite. what a cunt. this displays his snobbery and contempt of the poor quite clearly.


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 14, 2012)

he's more housing developer now than film director.
perhaps he can find new ways to motivate them

etc


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2012)

the houses will be more simple dwellings for a more elgant age


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2012)

together they will rule the valley as tenants and landlord


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2012)

Lucas will pull a Lando on the poor


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2012)

Luckily the residents won't have to pay a Windu tax


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2012)

Infested with swamp rats


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2012)

The houses will be well sited- residents can complete the shopping run in 12 parsecs


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2012)

Residents to be say:

'Bring me price low and the bookie'


----------



## The Octagon (May 15, 2012)

Judge me by my garden size do you?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 15, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the man punishes his neighbours by moving in poor people out of spite. what a cunt. this displays his snobbery and contempt of the poor quite clearly.


 
I'm not certain that's the motivation (or his entire motivation).  Lucas regularly makes the top of lists of Hollywood people who give to charity.  He took Bill Gate's pledge to give half of his fortune to charity.


----------



## stuff_it (May 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Infested with swamp rats


*whomp* rats


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 15, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the man punishes his neighbours by moving in poor people out of spite. what a cunt. this displays his snobbery and contempt of the poor quite clearly.


 
That's all just talk and ideas, though. If more housing for the poor is created, then it's a good thing that is happening.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 16, 2012)

People have all kinds of self-interested reasons for giving to charity. Anything from assuaging guilt to pissing off the money-grubbing relatives who think they're going to inherit. I'm not inclined to care what the motive is if it does some good.  Moral outrage is a luxury of the middle-class.


----------



## discokermit (May 16, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> People have all kinds of self-interested reasons for giving to charity. Anything from assuaging guilt to pissing off the money-grubbing relatives who think they're going to inherit. I'm not inclined to care what the motive is if it does some good. Moral outrage is a luxury of the middle-class.


i'm not middle class and i'm constantly morally outraged.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

The Lucas hatred is all about whiny fanboys going on about raped childhoods. I never understood the popularity of Star Wars and thought it helped to usher in the the death to everything that was great about American film-making in the 70s, but that doesn't mean I think Lucas is on a par with Hitler and Stalin, as many web dwelling geeks do.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Lucas hatred is all about whiney fanboys going on about raped childhoods. I never understood the popularity of Star Wars and thought it helped to usher in the the death to everything that was great about American film-making in the 70s, but that doesn't mean I think Lucas is on a par with Hitler and Stalin, as many web dwelling geeks do.


 
It has something to do with his not staying 'true to the original Star Wars', I believe?

Imagine hating someone over something so trivial.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 16, 2012)

lets hope it sets a precedent... feck NIMBYs


----------



## Ted Striker (May 16, 2012)

NIMGFFA


----------



## camouflage (May 16, 2012)

albionism said:


> Having had his plans for a new film studio scuppered by rich neighbours,
> Lucas decided instead to build homes for low income folk on the land he owns.
> In your back yard, fuckers.
> http://www.movies.com/movie-news/george-lucas-grady-ranch/7883


 
Yes, the rich using the poor as a weapon to spite eachother is cool; y'know, like Cannon Fodder.


----------



## albionism (May 16, 2012)

I don't think it's about that.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

albionism said:


> I don't think it's about that.


 
Get real, this is an Internet forum. Cyicism and conspiracy paranoia is the default stance.


----------



## The Octagon (May 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Lucas hatred is all about whiny fanboys going on about raped childhoods. I never understood the popularity of Star Wars and thought it helped to usher in the the death to everything that was great about American film-making in the 70s, but that doesn't mean I think Lucas is on a par with Hitler and Stalin, as many web dwelling geeks do.


 
There's a quote (Coppola maybe?) saying Star Wars deprived us of quite an interesting film maker, I have some sympathy with that view (although I'm sure Lucas wouldn't change it, given his circumstances now)


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> There's a quote (Coppola maybe?) saying Star Wars deprived us of quite an interesting film maker, I have some sympathy with that view (although I'm sure Lucas wouldn't change it, given his circumstances now)


 
I think the point of opening this studio was for Lucas to concentrate on smaller more personal projects, as he has stated that he's retired from big budget film making. At the time of THX 1138 his fellow "movie brat" directors apparently regarded him as the most experimental. Then again this may just be another sound bite and we'll never know.

It's not his potential career I'm sorry to have lost. It's Hollywood's change from making intelligent films for adults to making films for adolescents and the rise of a dominant fanboy culture which requires that grown men will forever demand entertainment only fit for teenagers in the wake of Star Wars.


----------



## camouflage (May 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> Get real, this is an Internet forum. Cyicism and conspiracy paranoia is the default stance.


 

So the meaning of this post is that this:



> Having had his plans for a new film studio scuppered by rich neighbours,
> Lucas decided instead to build homes for low income folk on the land he owns.
> In your back yard, fuckers.


 
Does not equate to this:



> the rich using the poor as a weapon to spite eachother is cool


 
Please explain your logic to the group.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

It was a light hearted remark in reponse to albinism proposing the possibility of a more benign motive. Lucas motives can be interpreted in several ways, there is no way of really knowing if he is "using the poor as a weapon". He has given away many millions to philantrophic causes and building social housing isn't the worst thing someone could do.


----------



## camouflage (May 16, 2012)

The Octagon seems in effect to beleive that he is 'using the poor as a weapon', the Octagons post implies that this sort of behaviour is admirable.


----------



## Stigmata (May 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> It's not his potential career I'm sorry to have lost. It's Hollywood's change from making intelligent films for adults to making films for adolescents and the rise of a dominant fanboy culture which requires that grown men will forever demand entertainment only fit for teenagers in the wake of Star Wars.


 
I'm not gonna bang the drum for Star Wars (always been more of a Trekkie), but was there really some sort of golden age of cinema immediately preceding George Lucas? Wasn't the 70s the era of schlocky exploitation cinema and the like? And wasn't Jaws the first modern blockbuster anyway?


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I'm not gonna bang the drum for Star Wars (always been more of a Trekkie), but was there really some sort of golden age of cinema immediately preceding George Lucas? Wasn't the 70s the era of schlocky exploitation cinema and the like? And wasn't Jaws the first modern blockbuster anyway?


 
Yes, there was. Read Easy Riders Raging Bulls by Peter Biskin or watch the documentary based on it if you want to get some idea what happend in US cinema in the 70s, both artistically and in terms of the business.

Of course there always was trash, but there never were as many films which were as ambitious and smart as what Hollywood produced during that period and those films made money.


----------



## The Octagon (May 16, 2012)

camouflage said:


> The Octagon seems in effect to beleive that he is 'using the poor as a weapon', the Octagons post implies that this sort of behaviour is admirable.


 


I think you've got yourself confused fella (or ma'am)


----------



## camouflage (May 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I think you've got yourself confused fella (or ma'am)


 

Ok "in your back yard fuckers", elucidate me.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2012)

camouflage said:


> Ok "in your back yard fuckers", elucidate me.


 
Just what the fuck you are on about ?


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2012)

camouflage said:


> Ok "in your back yard fuckers", elucidate me.



Elucidate? Do you mean educate? 

I think you might be pissed, so I suggest you re-read the thread and apologise in the morning, no harm, no foul. 

Your choice.


----------



## albionism (May 17, 2012)

camouflage said:


> So the meaning of this post is that this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Lucas' intentions are sound. I'm just personally
glad, as i live in a nation of NIMBIES, that the rich NIMBIES
in Lucas' neighbourhood will be feeling uncomfortable with
this development.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2012)

camouflage said:


> The Octagon seems in effect to beleive that he is 'using the poor as a weapon'


 The poor are now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest Lucas uses it.


----------



## camouflage (May 17, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Elucidate? Do you mean educate?
> 
> I think you might be pissed, so I suggest you re-read the thread and apologise in the morning, no harm, no foul.
> 
> Your choice.


 
_*Elucidate*_

There ya go... a new word for you to learn. Seems it is I that have educated _you_. 

I'm not pissed though, to be fair if you're all for the likes of billionaires grabbing the poor by the ankle and using them to bludgeon opponent billionaires with then fair play to ya, I just thought this approach should be examined a little. It does not seem to me that Mr Lucas has done this out of anything that could be described as good will. I'd hate to be one of the people whose lives are _used_ in this way, living in the kind of society the US is.


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2012)

Jesus wept.

You can't elucidate someone (your own link shows why your sentence made no sense).

But more pertinently, you're making yourself look a right tit here, especially as you've still yet to realise I'm not the poster who made those remarks


----------



## camouflage (May 17, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Jesus wept.
> 
> You can't elucidate someone (your own link shows why your sentence made no sense).
> 
> But more pertinently, you're making yourself look a right tit here, especially as you've still yet to realise I'm not the poster who made those remarks


 
albionism, Octagonism, whatever, your kind all look the same to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2012)

racist!


----------



## Santino (May 17, 2012)

Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the Star Wars room.


----------



## Reno (May 17, 2012)

Fuck that, I'm not seeing Star Wars in the title.


----------

